# Hi



## mantis360 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi Im Sidney and I love bugs.Im a beginner at praying matids&gt;I want to put all my devotion and care to these buddies of mine.


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 23, 2007)

Welcome Sidney


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 24, 2007)

Welcome! If you have the time, mantis keeping is a great hobbie!


----------



## Ian (Mar 24, 2007)

Hey Sidney, welcome to mantidforum


----------



## Rick (Mar 24, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi Sidney, no shortage of bug lore here, welcome!


----------



## stevesm (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi Sidney, I'm a beginner too. I should have my first two mantids tomorrow  Welcome.


----------



## the mantinator (Mar 24, 2007)

welcome to teh forums


----------



## sk8erkho (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome Sidney!! You're in the right place!!


----------

